

Ask HN: How could apply lean startup practices to religion? - evanwolf


======
namank
Why would you want to? Startup is a process, religion isn't.

Now if you were to replace religion with _life_ , we might have something...

~~~
evanwolf
Religions all start somewhere, usually someplace small with a handfull of
people. We see storefront and basement churches all the time.

Most fail and fail quickly.

Often the failures come from the same things that kill startups. Focus on the
wrong things. Not finding its market. Not serving its market. Burning through
cash before reaching positive cash flow. Inability to adjust. Inability to
scale. etc.

So religion is really another type of institution, like business or
government. And, perhaps, more religions would be sustainable if they adopted
lean startup practices.

~~~
hoodwink
"Lean startup" already is a religion to some people

------
evanwolf
Minimum Viable Dogma?

